# Torn Calf Muscle



## Harrietairedale (15 Oct 2010)

Hi All Just progressed from my 1997 Cannondale Killer V 900 to a stunning second hand 2007 Wilier Le Roi. Have had it a week and have just torn my calf muscle playing Badminton :-( 

Does any one have any ideas or advice how I can speed my recovery and what sort of time am I looking at before I get back on my dream machine....only ridden The King three times.

It isnow stood in my lounge with me staring at it feeling sorry for myself. Injured myself last Tuesday. Any help advise gratefully received. Cheers Geoff


----------



## ventoux50 (21 Oct 2010)

P R I C E

Prevent further injury - i.e. stop playing badminton straight away ! (bet you did that !! )
Rest the injury - get on the sofa and get your leg up to rest it.
Ice - ice - baby - get a bag of frozen peas - wrap in a damp tea towel and apply to the injured area - this constricts the capilllaries reducing bllod flow/bruising/scarring etc.
Compress - wear a pair of compression socks to reduce the interstitial swelling
Elevate - ideally get your injured leg above the level of your heart - helps prevent swelling by aiding venous and lymphatic return.

Eat more protein - to help tissue repair.

Wait 2 weeks then gently resume activity.

Pack in Badminton.

The end.


----------



## Crankarm (22 Oct 2010)

I would say stop playing badminton until you are fully fit again and then take care.

WRT to your current injury - apply ice to your calf gently massaging it into the strained muscle fibres, those blue plastic camping ice blocks are good as are packs of frozen veg. Then just massage your calf a couple of times I day. Sit on your bed and fold your leg bringing your heal up to the side with the knee on top of your other knee to support it. Massge your calf up, down, side to side, long strokes, round strokes, thumbs, knuckles, push them in firmly getting blood to circulate in the affected area. Sitting up with your vertical legs knees bent in front of you, feet on the bed/floor, masage your relaxed calf muscle as before using both hands firmly with even strokes. 15 mintues in the morning then again in the evening should do. You should still be able to ride your bike with a calf injury, I could.

Of course visit a doctor as my advice does not constitute a formal medical assessment or advice. It is merely for information. It is a treatment that worked for me and still does.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Oct 2010)

Another newbie who hasn't the courtesy to reply with thanks to those who have offered advice.


----------



## summerdays (25 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Another newbie who hasn't the courtesy to reply with thanks to those who have offered advice.



I don't think that is very fair to the "newbie" ... for a start nobody replied to the thread for 6 days, so they may have stopped looking, its not even been 6 days since you posted your reply and you are seeking a thanks. Equally as they are new I don't think its very fair to be rude to them and potentially put them off the entire forum.


Harrietairedale I hope its mending now ... injuries are very annoying both from a pain point of view and them stopping you doing other things.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (25 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Another newbie who hasn't the courtesy to reply with thanks to those who have offered advice.



I have just had to go out for a walk to calm down.

What a totally crass statement.

If you want this forum to go the way of Working Men's Clubs in the UK then carry on.

As a 'Newbie' I have been reading and learning from a lot of the posts on here, but if you want a different opinion, well..............
my observations are that in general there is a clique who spend most of their time patting each others backs and bragging about what they have and what they have achieved.

Is there no room for the ordinary guy or gal on here, or s it just for Superfit commuters ?

And as the previous post says, it took 6 days to reply and she probably went elswhere for advice and a bit of friendly chat.......................


That's got that off my chest.....................Phew


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

ventoux50 said:


> P R I C E
> 
> Prevent further injury - i.e. stop playing badminton straight away ! (bet you did that !! )
> Rest the injury - get on the sofa and get your leg up to rest it.
> ...


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

Thank you for your advice...I have followed it to the letter. It seems to be working now feeling much better about the injury.

Its been two weeks tomorrow since the injury and I have an appointment at hospital for phyisio.

Thank you once again.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I would say stop playing badminton until you are fully fit again and then take care.
> 
> WRT to your current injury - apply ice to your calf gently massaging it into the strained muscle fibres, those blue plastic camping ice blocks are good as are packs of frozen veg. Then just massage your calf a couple of times I day. Sit on your bed and fold your leg bringing your heal up to the side with the knee on top of your other knee to support it. Massge your calf up, down, side to side, long strokes, round strokes, thumbs, knuckles, push them in firmly getting blood to circulate in the affected area. Sitting up with your vertical legs knees bent in front of you, feet on the bed/floor, masage your relaxed calf muscle as before using both hands firmly with even strokes. 15 mintues in the morning then again in the evening should do. You should still be able to ride your bike with a calf injury, I could.
> 
> Of course visit a doctor as my advice does not constitute a formal medical assessment or advice. It is merely for information. It is a treatment that worked for me and still does.


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

Thank you for your advice.

My leg is still too sore to even think about massaging it...can hardly bare to touch it when showering.

I am doing everything else you suggested and the pain is starting to go. I have appointment at A and E tomorrow as a follow up visit.

Apologies for not replying earlier as I thought my post would have been lost due to time and I wrongly believed that no-one would be able to access old posts and questions.

Apologies and thanks once again.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

summerdays said:


> I don't think that is very fair to the "newbie" ... for a start nobody replied to the thread for 6 days, so they may have stopped looking, its not even been 6 days since you posted your reply and you are seeking a thanks. Equally as they are new I don't think its very fair to be rude to them and potentially put them off the entire forum.
> 
> 
> Harrietairedale I hope its mending now ... injuries are very annoying both from a pain point of view and them stopping you doing other things.


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

Hi 

Thank you for replying....and of course for your defence of my actions.

My fault, I wrongly thought that an old post and question would be lost to readers after a fair bit of time had elapsed. You can imagine my horror when I logged on today and found that fellow cyclists had replied to my post. I feel terrible and very sorry.

Regards Geoff


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

ThePainInSpain said:


> I have just had to go out for a walk to calm down.
> 
> What a totally crass statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

Hi 

Thank you for your comments and support. I thought that after a certain amount of time since my post was put on the forum it would be lost to the thousands of other posts after it.

I am horrified that people have replied and I have not replied to them. I did not intend to be discourteous and I am sorry that I have appeared to upset some forum members. I am not very good with computers everything seems to take so long,I have spent last few days trying to set up my security programme. (to date unsuccessfully!!) 

I have an Airedale named Harriet hence my name...so apart from my current injury she is the only reason why I am not on my bike most of my leisure time. We enjoy the mountains.

Thanks once again for your support.

Regards Geoff


----------



## e-rider (25 Oct 2010)

you can type under the quote rather than posting twice 

and don't worry about crankarm - clearly got out the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## Harrietairedale (25 Oct 2010)

mmm don't seem to be doing too well at this computer marlarky!!...thanks for the advice I will check where this post appears.

Crankcase has a point however I did not intend to offend anyone.


Cheers Geoff





tundragumski said:


> you can type under the quote rather than posting twice
> 
> and don't worry about crankarm - clearly got out the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## summerdays (25 Oct 2010)

By requoting and replying to us each individually you have doubled your post count and are making progress to not being a newbie  . Don't worry about making mistakes and not knowing how to do something - just ask and someone will hopefully be able to tell you (MOST of us don't bite).


----------



## Crankarm (26 Oct 2010)

Harrietairedale said:


> mmm don't seem to be doing too well at this computer marlarky!!...thanks for the advice I will check where this post appears.
> 
> Crankcase has a point however I did not intend to offend anyone.
> 
> ...




Geoff,

It was indeed a surprise to receive a reply from my last post, as big a surprise as you had in receiving replies to your OP. No offence taken. If I can place in context, I have replied to numerous requests for advise etc from newbies, who invariably go AWOL after their initial post. So in these instances replying was a total waste of time. However you have since replied so all's well that ends well.

Glad to read your torn calf muscle is starting to heal. Maybe a crutch would be of help if the muscle is too tender to even touch making walking difficult?


----------



## Harrietairedale (28 Oct 2010)

Hi 

First visit you physio yesterday quite painful however getting much better as each day goes by. Sitting on bike peddling back wards in my lounge ...while my wife Jane is out at work. Its when you cannot do something that you really really miss it!

Currently doing the exercises you and others have suggested together with the ones from the physio and hope to be back on my bike in a week or so...but no Badminton!!

I understand what you mean about not getting replies...so thanks for getting back to me. Thankfully not too bad to need a crutch now as I think the two weeks of total rest has really helped.

Cheers Geoff 



Crankarm said:


> Geoff,
> 
> It was indeed a surprise to receive a reply from my last post, as big a surprise as you had in receiving replies to your OP. No offence taken. If I can place in context, I have replied to numerous requests for advise etc from newbies, who invariably go AWOL after their initial post. So in these instances replying was a total waste of time. However you have since replied so all's well that ends well.
> 
> Glad to read your torn calf muscle is starting to heal. Maybe a crutch would be of help if the muscle is too tender to even touch making walking difficult?


----------



## currystomper (30 Oct 2010)

Sounds like the injury that I've just got from being on the bike a lot this week. I normally do a 25 - 30 mile ride on a Sat. However I've been on holiday and done 3 rides in the 30 to 50 mile region. I've got a pain a third of the way up my left leg. I'm wondering if I've pull a mussel or inflamed a tendon. 

Thanks in advance for any comments ;-)

CS


----------



## currystomper (31 Oct 2010)

Hi 

just back checking for replies......

CS


----------



## Pompey Princess (6 Nov 2010)

Having torn my calf twice playing badminton and tweaked it again on numerous occasions, I know your pain!!!

During your recovery, put a heel raise in the shoe of your poorly leg - this can be a small piece of carpet tile cut to fit into the heel of your shoe, placed underneath the insole. This effectively shortens the calf muscle, pushing the torn fibres together and thus aiding the healing process. You can buy heel raises made from a gel type stuff - I've got one given to me by a physio/ot. Obviously, the muscle needs massaging once you can bear to touch it - this stimulates the blood flow to the area and helps the healing too.

Once healed though, you are going to need to gently stretch that muscle again as it will have shortened. I am currently going through a constant stretching regime to lengthen it again after suffering referred pain in my achilles as a result of a very tight and scarred calf. 

I am back playing again now but I am constantly stretching after cycling to work and after badminton but it is helping.

Think you are pretty much through your recovery now which is good but thought I'd add my sixpennorth to the chitter chatter!

Nicky


----------



## ventoux50 (7 Nov 2010)

Pompey Princess said:


> Having torn my calf twice playing badminton and tweaked it again on numerous occasions, I know your pain!!!
> 
> During your recovery, put a heel raise in the shoe of your poorly leg - this can be a small piece of carpet tile cut to fit into the heel of your shoe, placed underneath the insole. This effectively shortens the calf muscle, pushing the torn fibres together and thus aiding the healing process. You can buy heel raises made from a gel type stuff - I've got one given to me by a physio/ot. Obviously, the muscle needs massaging once you can bear to touch it - this stimulates the blood flow to the area and helps the healing too.
> 
> ...



Nicky NOOOOO !


Don't put a heel wedge into your shoe Don't Don't Don't !!!!!  

It's the worst thing you can do at this point of rehab . . . . . why ?

well because as you rightly say you are effectively shortening the muscle, and the muscle needs to be able to work through it's full range to recover correctly.

Any time you damage soft tissue (e.g. muscle) interstitial bleeding occurs and numerous substances are released into the surrounding area causing the sensation of pain, heat, swelling etc....... but also as part of the healing process scar tissue begins to form, exactly as it does on the skin if you cut yourself.

This is a natural occurence and will always happen in the case of injury.

The problems begin when you immobilise, or shorten the damaged tissue (with the exception of bony injury of course)

If you shorten a muscle in the way you describe you most certainly do not 'push the torn fibres together ...aiding the healing process' in fact you adversely affect the healing process !

If you shorten the muscle tissue (in this case by inserting a heel raise into a shoe - effectively shortening the calf muscles) all that you do is allow the scar tissue to form but by restricting the natural range of movement, the scar tissue can be deposited more thickly, can adhere to adjacent structures and can result in irreversible shortening of the muscle.

I agree that some of the scarring can be removed by specific deep cross friction massage - but believe me this is very painful and best avoided if possible.

In most cases the key to complete soft tissue injury rehab is the preservation of full range of motion and the other modalities/exercise/massage interventions as appropriate.

Certainly from your post it seems that the heel raise you adopted may have left you with the residual problems you describe.

so to sum up ;




HEEL RAISES ARE A NO NO !


----------



## currystomper (10 Nov 2010)

Thanks to All - I seem to be on the mend!

I rested it as much as possible for a few days, then started normal riding but just for short distances - it was sore after this but it was more achy than sharp - so it seem OK to continue

Did notice that I'm having to work to keep flexiblity in the muscle.

next step is to do a normal weekend ride (25 - 30) miles and see how it holds up. 

Also I have my cleats forward towards the toes - maybe I should move them back a bit to reduce strain on this area.

Cheers 

CS


----------

